# The Need For Speed



## Junior14 (Dec 26, 2006)

In the past i have lived by the rule that consistancy is key and it has held up to be true for the most part. but when all else fails and consistancy cant keep you up to the pack What can help?


----------



## squeeker138 (Nov 12, 2002)

Maintainance. Cut your motors, Clean your bearings, lube and polish everything. It can be a couple 1/10ths/ lap.


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

squeeker138 said:


> Maintainance. Cut your motors, Clean your bearings, lube and polish everything. It can be a couple 1/10ths/ lap.


  thats it keep up with the MAINTAINANCE of you car!!!!!


----------



## DARKSCOPE001 (Jun 14, 2006)

Thank you. I have been telling some of these guys at my local track that for year's! 

HOPE THIS HELPS 
Sean Scott


----------



## Junior14 (Dec 26, 2006)

I keep really good maintance on my car but i am un sure of what you mean by cut your motor??


----------



## Rusty22 (Feb 4, 2003)

check this out
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/forumdisplay.php?f=172
go through some of those and you will understand what we mean by cutting your motor. if you do not know how, you may ask someone that you race with or at your LHS. they should know how to cut it and maybe for a small price, they will cut your motor and change the brushes. you can also check the swap and sell area of this site. some individuals have motor rebuilding services. contact them and check it out

Rusty NutZ


----------



## squeeker138 (Nov 12, 2002)

Jr. where do you live Maybe someone on here lives/races close to you and can help you? Ask some of the faster racers @ your track, someone will help. Go to the track early and ask if they will look over your car and point out what needs changing. Have someone watch your lines while your practicing. The littlest changes can make all the differences.


----------



## Junior14 (Dec 26, 2006)

I race with my cousin and he helps me out alot but we both tend to be in the same speed range leading me to believe that we are missing a trick .. the faster guys at my track wont tell their speed tips... becides he sandbags to make us not feel bad. and when someone is a threat he will up his speed as if it were as easy as a press of a button... he is a real cheater and we havnt fidgured out how


----------



## DIRTsportsman (Oct 1, 2006)

Tear him down then.


----------



## TEAM_lost. (Sep 30, 2006)

yea hes got a point he may be cheatin, a kid at marshalls was runnin a 3800 instead of the required spec pack and got causght, the sad thing was it was novice and he was runnin a 1/12 and womped any one any way because of the weight difference...


----------



## Junior14 (Dec 26, 2006)

well its kindof hard when the owner trusts him so much due to the fact he helpes alot with the running of the track so its a lose lose cituation


----------



## TEAM_lost. (Sep 30, 2006)

no not really just tell the trac owner theres somthin fish about his car, or tell the tech inspecter to take a look


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

If i where you i would say something, dont go "he's cheating!!!" just say hey, he's car it alot faster then everybody elese's and I believe we should have a motor tear down for the winner after each race, tearing down a motor is really not that big of a deal, 
give that a shot,
CDW


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

yyea thats a goood idea when u have one guy much faster than the others


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

if the guy gets affended or mad about you asking him 9 times out of 10 he is cheating, I have done the same thing at the local track, I said something to a guy and he took his motor appart and come to find out he was not cheating and it solved alot of problems, between him and alot of other racers
Hope this helps,
CDW


----------



## Junior14 (Dec 26, 2006)

Well he did win the snowbirds oval in 2003 and he does have alot of experience but their is still no reason for him to be going that fast. this track is newly established and the owner doesnt know anything about rc. we also have no tech guy yet and 9/10 times he finds a way around it so i think im going to start to get under his skin a bit and ask him how he is so fast compared to every one else and see what happens.


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

if you find out he is cheating tell the track owner to issue him a warning,and if he gets caught again he wont be able to race there anymore.Racing is supposed to be fun.And if you have to cheat to win you arent racing, youre CHEATING.and thats it


----------



## oldtimer (Mar 3, 2002)

10 4 on that


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

Junior14 said:


> Well he did win the snowbirds oval in 2003 and he does have alot of experience but their is still no reason for him to be going that fast. this track is newly established and the owner doesnt know anything about rc. we also have no tech guy yet and 9/10 times he finds a way around it so i think im going to start to get under his skin a bit and ask him how he is so fast compared to every one else and see what happens.


That is another idea, like i said before dont just flat out say "your cheating"lol, say hey I having trouble keeping up with some of the faster guys and i was wondering if you could help me out. Now Im not saying he will tell you everything about building a fast motor but I am sure that he would help you out. Try that,
CDW

P.S. if it is a bigger race track where alot of people are showing up to race tech is a MUST Have,


----------

